
An Indigenous Man Who Declared His Own Country - wallflower
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/13/world/australia/indigenous-walubara-yidinji.html
======
jamesb93
This is a powerful message and makes it very evocative for communicating the
need for a treaty. Why is the government so inhumane and closed to the idea of
reconciling a disgusting history?

~~~
unnouinceput
Because it can open a dangerous door for bigger unknown issues and is easier
to just wait for those voices to pass away while integrating their children in
your society. Conquer then assimilate, is the number one tool of all empires,
past and present.

